# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  प्रश्न एक चोकलेट (रेपुटेशन) का |

## pathfinder

मित्रों आप सब तकनीकी जानकारों के लिए  एक मनोरंजक  प्रश्न है जिसका उत्तर सबसे पहले देने वाले सदस्य को मेरी और से रेपुटेशन दिया जायेगा |
प्रश्न या यूँ कहिये कि समस्या कुछ इस प्रकार से है कि-
हमारे पास कम्प्युटर म एक music नाम का फोल्डर हे,जिसमे आगे अन्य फोल्डर भी है जैसे कि oldies,latest,ghazals इत्यादि इत्यादि |आगे इन सबके अंदर फिम्ल्स के नाम या गायक के नाम से अलग अलग फोल्डर हैं |अब हमे एक लिस्ट प्रिंट करनी है जिसमे डायरेक्टरी ट्री कि अनुसार पत्येक डायरेक्टरी के अंदर गानों के नाम आ जाएँ  और यह कार्य आपको बिना किसी वाह्य सोफ्टवेयर की मदद से करना है ,जी हाँ आपको केवल विन्डोज़ की सुविधाओं का प्रयोग करके ही यह कार्य करना है |शर्त यह है कि लिस्ट नोटपेड या वर्ड में सम्पादित किये जाने योग्य होनी चाहिए ,अर्थात जो सदस्य स्क्रीन शोट लेने की सोचेंगे उससे हमारा उद्देश्य पूरा नहीं होगा क्यूंकि फोल्डर में कई हजार फाईल्स भी हो सकती हैं जो कि एक पेज पर प्रदर्शित हो ही नहीं सकती |

----------


## ingole

सर जी अगर मैं कोशिश करूँ लेकिन उत्तर ना ढून्ढ सकूँ तो मुझे क्या मिलेगा :) :)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरी तो समझ के बाहर है,पर इस सूत्र से जरूर सीख लूँगा ---

----------


## pathfinder

> सर जी अगर मैं कोशिश करूँ लेकिन उत्तर ना ढून्ढ सकूँ तो मुझे क्या मिलेगा :) :)


राज जी आपको मेरा प्यार एवं आशीर्वाद(यदि आप मुझसे छोटे हैं तो) पहले ही मिल  रहा है ,रेपोटेशन वाली बात  तो केवल सूत्र की रोचकता बढाने के लिए है |

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरी तो समझ के बाहर है,पर इस सूत्र से जरूर सीख लूँगा ---


प्रिय चाँद जी इस विकल्प के द्वारा आप सोफ्टवेयर या फिल्मों के नामों की लिस्ट भी तय्यार कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय चाँद जी इस विकल्प के द्वारा आप सोफ्टवेयर या फिल्मों के नामों की लिस्ट भी तय्यार कर सकते हैं |


अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी महोदय ।

----------


## Krish13

> राज जी आपको मेरा प्यार एवं आशीर्वाद(यदि आप मुझसे छोटे हैं तो) पहले ही मिल  रहा है ,रेपोटेशन वाली बात  तो केवल सूत्र की रोचकता बढाने के लिए है |


गुस्ताखी माफ जी.........
लेकिन इंगोले जी को ये कैसे पता चले कि वे आपसे छोटे है?  :) :)

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्रों आप सब तकनीकी जानकारों के लिए  एक मनोरंजक  प्रश्न है जिसका उत्तर सबसे पहले देने वाले सदस्य को मेरी और से रेपुटेशन दिया जायेगा |
> प्रश्न या यूँ कहिये कि समस्या कुछ इस प्रकार से है कि-
> हमारे पास कम्प्युटर म एक music नाम का फोल्डर हे,जिसमे आगे अन्य फोल्डर भी है जैसे कि oldies,latest,ghazals इत्यादि इत्यादि |आगे इन सबके अंदर फिम्ल्स के नाम या गायक के नाम से अलग अलग फोल्डर हैं |अब हमे एक लिस्ट प्रिंट करनी है जिसमे डायरेक्टरी ट्री कि अनुसार पत्येक डायरेक्टरी के अंदर गानों के नाम आ जाएँ  और यह कार्य आपको बिना किसी वाह्य सोफ्टवेयर की मदद से करना है ,जी हाँ आपको केवल विन्डोज़ की सुविधाओं का प्रयोग करके ही यह कार्य करना है |शर्त यह है कि लिस्ट नोटपेड या वर्ड में सम्पादित किये जाने योग्य होनी चाहिए ,अर्थात जो सदस्य स्क्रीन शोट लेने की सोचेंगे उससे हमारा उद्देश्य पूरा नहीं होगा क्यूंकि फोल्डर में कई हजार फाईल्स भी हो सकती हैं जो कि एक पेज पर प्रदर्शित हो ही नहीं सकती |


*ये बात तो गलत है जी !!! मेरे को और मेरे जैसे कई सदस्यों को बिलकुल भी तकनीकी ज्ञान नहीं है !!! तो हम तो इस प्रतियोगिता से वंचित रह गए !!!! :(*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> गुस्ताखी माफ जी.........
> लेकिन इंगोले जी को ये कैसे पता चले कि वे आपसे छोटे है?  :) :)


*उनकी आपसी वार्ता से !!!! :):)*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कमांड प्रोम्प्ट और वाईल्ड कार्ड कमांड्स तो इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं न ....?

----------


## pathfinder

> कमांड प्रोम्प्ट और वाईल्ड कार्ड कमांड्स तो इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं न ....?


जी हाँ ये सब तो विन्डोज़ के ही कम्पोनेंट्स हैं |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> जी हाँ ये सब तो विन्डोज़ के ही कम्पोनेंट्स हैं |


इसे और परिष्कृत किया जा सकता है पर कुछ  कमांड  दिमाग  से निकल गए हैं ...... अतः फिलहाल इसी से काम चलायें !

----------


## groopji

वेरी सिम्पल है जी .... बताएं का ....?

----------


## groopji

...........................

----------


## ashwanimale

> ...........................


चाकलेट मुझे तो मिलेगी नहीं, शून्य तकनीकी ज्ञान, लेकिन इस उत्तर पर आपको भी न मिलेगी चाकलेट, ही.ही.हा.हा - सवाल में एक फोल्डर में कई फोल्डर हैं, और प्रत्येक फोल्डर में कई फाइलें हैं, और उनकी ऐसी लिस्ट की मांग है तैयार करनी है जिसे एडिट किया जा सके, और आपके उत्तर से ऐसा नहीं हो सकेगा। चाकलेट हम न खा पाये तो आपको नहीं खान देबे।

----------


## groopji

> चाकलेट मुझे तो मिलेगी नहीं, शून्य तकनीकी ज्ञान, लेकिन इस उत्तर पर आपको भी न मिलेगी चाकलेट, ही.ही.हा.हा - सवाल में एक फोल्डर में कई फोल्डर हैं, और प्रत्येक फोल्डर में कई फाइलें हैं, और उनकी ऐसी लिस्ट की मांग है तैयार करनी है जिसे एडिट किया जा सके, और आपके उत्तर से ऐसा नहीं हो सकेगा। चाकलेट हम न खा पाये तो आपको नहीं खान देबे।


आप तो रुके ही नहीं ......... पिक्चर अभी बाकी है मेरे दोस्त ....

----------


## groopji

............................................

----------


## groopji

.........................................

----------


## groopji

और ये रही एडिट करने योग्य फ़ाइल ..... आराम से एडिट कीजिए इसमें किसी भी बाहरी साफ्टवेयर का प्रयोग नहीं किया गया है

----------


## ashwanimale

> ............................................


हूँ ........... मेरी निगाह में गलत स्पष्टीकरण, आने दो मास्टर साहब को वही फैसला करेंगे, दो बच्चों के विवाद का।

----------


## groopji

> हूँ ........... मेरी निगाह में गलत स्पष्टीकरण, आने दो मास्टर साहब को वही फैसला करेंगे, दो बच्चों के विवाद का।


हा हा हा ..... मजा आ गया .... इससे ये तो सिद्ध हुआ की मासाब ही असली बुढऊ हैं ...... दरअसल 13 या 14 पहले मेरे पास एक छोटा सा टूल हुआ करता था mp3listmaker उससे बड़ी आसानी से मैं सभी गानों की लिस्ट बना लेता था पर एक बार कम्यूटर फार्मेट करने के बाद वो टूल मुझे नहीं मिला तब ये ट्रिक मुझे मेरे दोस्त ने बताई थी ..... इस सूत्र पर नजर पड़ी तो मुझे वो ट्रिक याद आ गई .....




वैसे मैं कोई तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ नहीं हूँ .... ये तो "अंधे के हाथ बटेर लग गई"

----------


## pathfinder

> और ये रही एडिट करने योग्य फ़ाइल ..... आराम से एडिट कीजिए इसमें किसी भी बाहरी साफ्टवेयर का प्रयोग नहीं किया गया है 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 742445


ग्रुप जी आपने मेहनत अधिक की और काम कम हुआ अर्थात इस विधि से सारे फ़ोल्डर्स एक ही साथ प्रदर्शित हो गए अब उन्हें अलग अलग करने के लिए ध्यान से देख देखकर बीच में स्पेस देना होगा ,साथ ही प्रत्येक फोल्डर का पाथ भी नहीं आया |
लेकिन फिर भी आपकी चोकलेट तो पक्की हो ही गयी |
और ध्यान दीजिए मैंने चाँद जी से क्या बोला है |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1802941

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

तो चलिये पाथ जी,

आज तो आप मेरी जवानी के दिन याद दिलाने पर तुले हैं........ जब 8 mhz के प्रॉसेसर और 20 एमबी की हार्ड डिस्क  के साथ मेरे पास पीसी at हुआ करता था........ जिसकी राम 640 केबी होती थी और तब ये खेल किया करते थे। 

चलिये शुरू करते है....... 

1: स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लिक करते है
2: सर्च बार मे cmd लिख कर एंटर मारते हैं.......... 
3: तुरंत कमांड प्रॉम्प्ट एक विंडो मे खुल जाएगा..........
4: अब वहाँ पर हम नीचे लिखी कमांड क्रम से देते जाएंगे।
(assuming music folder is in root and is in c drive itself)
cd \
cd music
dir /s >path.txt

when you will complete this all files including their directory structure will be in the file name path.txt. you can edit it in excel,word or any other word processor........

if you want these file in order like alphabetically then replace 

dir /s with dir /s /on >path.txt

you can replace path.txt with any name 

और हाँ अगर केवल नाम नाम चाहिए तो कमांड होगी .........
dir /s/b/on > path.txt

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

आशा है पाथ जी आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो गया होगा.......... ( हालांकि मैं जानता हूँ की आज आप ठिठोली के मूड मे हैं ) 

देख लीजिये किसी भी बाहरी टूल का प्रयोग नहीं किया है..........

----------


## alymax

मै भी शामिल हो जाऊ

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

और हाँ एक बात बड़े मजे की मैंने अभी अभी नोट की है........ मैं सिस्टम पर काम कर रहा हूँ लेकिन फॉरम मुझे ऑफलाइन दिखा रहा है...... मतलब ये आचार्य तो गया..............

----------


## Sameerchand

> ग्रुप जी आपने मेहनत अधिक की और काम कम हुआ अर्थात इस विधि से सारे फ़ोल्डर्स एक ही साथ प्रदर्शित हो गए अब उन्हें अलग अलग करने के लिए ध्यान से देख देखकर बीच में स्पेस देना होगा ,साथ ही प्रत्येक फोल्डर का पाथ भी नहीं आया |
> लेकिन फिर भी आपकी चोकलेट तो पक्की हो ही गयी |
> और ध्यान दीजिए मैंने चाँद जी से क्या बोला है |
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1802941


पाथ जी नमस्कार, कमांड प्रोम्प्ट्स से यह काम हम कर सकते हैं शायद. क्या आप भी इसी विधि की बात कर रहे हैं??
लेकिन इसका यूज usb ड्राइव को लिस्टिंग करने के लिए की हैं. इसके लिए मैं "attrib" कमांड का यूज होता हैं जो मैंने कही पढ़ा हैं, लेकिन कभी यूज नहीं किया. देखता हूँ यूज करके फिर बताता हूँ.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> तो चलिये पाथ जी,
> 
> आज तो आप मेरी जवानी के दिन याद दिलाने पर तुले हैं........ जब 8 mhz के प्रॉसेसर और 20 एमबी की हार्ड डिस्क  के साथ मेरे पास पीसी at हुआ करता था........ जिसकी राम 640 केबी होती थी और तब ये खेल किया करते थे। 
> 
> चलिये शुरू करते है....... 
> 
> 1: स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लिक करते है
> 2: सर्च बार मे cmd लिख कर एंटर मारते हैं.......... 
> 3: तुरंत कमांड प्रॉम्प्ट एक विंडो मे खुल जाएगा..........
> ...


आचार्य , इसमें फोल्डर के अंदर जो फ़ोल्डर्स हैं उन् फ़ोल्डर्स के कंटेंट्स इस लिस्ट मे नही आयेंगे ! मात्र डायरेक्टरी शो होती है !

----------


## deshpremi

बिलकुल सही जवाब दिया है आचार्य जी ........................ १९९५-२००० तक मैंने इन कमांड्स का बहुत प्रयोग किया है अब भी करता हू जरूरत पड़ने पर 




> तो चलिये पाथ जी,
> 
> आज तो आप मेरी जवानी के दिन याद दिलाने पर तुले हैं........ जब 8 mhz के प्रॉसेसर और 20 एमबी की हार्ड डिस्क  के साथ मेरे पास पीसी at हुआ करता था........ जिसकी राम 640 केबी होती थी और तब ये खेल किया करते थे। 
> 
> चलिये शुरू करते है....... 
> 
> 1: स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लिक करते है
> 2: सर्च बार मे cmd लिख कर एंटर मारते हैं.......... 
> 3: तुरंत कमांड प्रॉम्प्ट एक विंडो मे खुल जाएगा..........
> ...

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बिलकुल सही जवाब दिया है आचार्य जी ........................ १९९५-२००० तक मैंने इन कमांड्स का बहुत प्रयोग किया है अब भी करता हू जरूरत पड़ने पर


शुक्रिया दोस्त........... शुक्रिया...........

----------


## jeet6162

पुरा सुत्र देखा ………………
सब कुछ *काला अक्षर भेस बराबर* 
कुछ भी समज मे नही आया :mepullhair:

----------


## deshpremi

नोक्तिस जी ये कमांड बिलकुल सही है कृपया अच्छी तरह जांच ले पहले मैं डायरेक्टरी शो होगी फिर उसके अंदर की फाइल्स और डाइरेक्टरीस शो होंगी फिर उन डाइरेक्टरीस को बारी बारी उनकी फिल्स और डाइरेक्टरी की लिस्ट दिखेंगी ये सिलसिला आगे तक चलता जाएगा 





> आचार्य , इसमें फोल्डर के अंदर जो फ़ोल्डर्स हैं उन् फ़ोल्डर्स के कंटेंट्स इस लिस्ट मे नही आयेंगे ! मात्र डायरेक्टरी शो होती है !

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> नोक्तिस जी ये कमांड बिलकुल सही है कृपया अच्छी तरह जांच ले पहले मैं डायरेक्टरी शो होगी फिर उसके अंदर की फाइल्स और डाइरेक्टरीस शो होंगी फिर उन डाइरेक्टरीस को बारी बारी उनकी फिल्स और डाइरेक्टरी की लिस्ट दिखेंगी ये सिलसिला आगे तक चलता जाएगा


धन्यवाद मित्र,

नोकटिक्स जी........... अगर डाइरैक्टरि के अंदर फ़ाइल नहीं होगी तब भी ये कमांड आपको डाइरैक्टरि का नाम भी दिखाएगी........ ।

----------


## jeet6162

> जीत जी, 
> 
> इसमे न समझने वाली कोई बात नहीं है....... / पाथ जी की एक समस्या है की वो अपने फोंल्डर मे रखी सारी फ़ाइल के नाम एक अलग फ़ाइल मे डालना चाहते है जिसको की वर्ड मे एडिट किया जा सके........ । बस इस काम के लिए उन्होने शर्त ये रखी की विंडोज के बाहर नहीं जाना है....... मतलब कोई थर्ड पार्टी सॉफ्टवेर इस्तेमाल नहीं करना.......... । बस इतने सी बात है.........



हा 
अब कुछ समज मे आया की यह सब माजरा क्या था ( पहले तो मुझे सवाल ही समज मे नही आया था )
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरे भी अभी तक कुछ समज में नहीं आया हे। क्रपया इसको किसी साधारण तरीके से समजाने का प्रयास करे! तो आप की अति-क्रर्पा  होगी।

----------


## groopji

> ग्रुप जी आपने मेहनत अधिक की और काम कम हुआ अर्थात इस विधि से सारे फ़ोल्डर्स एक ही साथ प्रदर्शित हो गए अब उन्हें अलग अलग करने के लिए ध्यान से देख देखकर बीच में स्पेस देना होगा ,साथ ही प्रत्येक फोल्डर का पाथ भी नहीं आया |
> लेकिन फिर भी आपकी चोकलेट तो पक्की हो ही गयी |
> और ध्यान दीजिए मैंने चाँद जी से क्या बोला है |
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1802941


मैंने सिर्फ सवाल पढ़ा और उसके अनुसार एक होनहार छात्र की तरह जबाब भी दे दिया कहीं नकल भी नहीं मारी 



फिर भी उचित जबाब की प्रतीक्षा है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> पुरा सुत्र देखा ………………
> सब कुछ *काला अक्षर भेस बराबर* 
> कुछ भी समज मे नही आया :mepullhair:


जीत जी, 

इसमे न समझने वाली कोई बात नहीं है....... / पाथ जी की एक समस्या है की वो अपने फोंल्डर मे रखी सारी फ़ाइल के नाम एक अलग फ़ाइल मे डालना चाहते है जिसको की वर्ड मे एडिट किया जा सके........ । बस इस काम के लिए उन्होने शर्त ये रखी की विंडोज के बाहर नहीं जाना है....... मतलब कोई थर्ड पार्टी सॉफ्टवेर इस्तेमाल नहीं करना.......... । बस इतने सी बात है.........

----------


## Sameerchand

> मैंने सिर्फ सवाल पढ़ा और उसके अनुसार एक होनहार छात्र की तरह जबाब भी दे दिया कहीं नकल भी नहीं मारी 
> 
> 
> 
> फिर भी उचित जबाब की प्रतीक्षा है


यह बात तो हैं. आपका आईडिया मौलिक हैं..
हमने भी कहीं पढ़ा था की "attrib" कमांड का यूज होता हैं. सो मैंने लिख दिया. इस का लिंक मैं निचे दे रहा हूँ.

*लिंक*

आचार्य जी द्वारा बताये विधि भी मैंने पढ़ी, लेकिन वह थोडा कॉम्पेक्स लगा इसलिए नहीं लिखा. इसका लिंक निचे हैं.

* लिंक*

अगर किसी और के पास (पाथ जी को छोड़कर) कोई सरल आईडिया हो तो यहाँ बताने की कोशिश करे.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> इसे और परिष्कृत किया जा सकता है पर कुछ  कमांड  दिमाग  से निकल गए हैं ...... अतः फिलहाल इसी से काम चलायें !





> नोक्तिस जी ये कमांड बिलकुल सही है कृपया अच्छी तरह जांच ले पहले मैं डायरेक्टरी शो होगी फिर उसके अंदर की फाइल्स और डाइरेक्टरीस शो होंगी फिर उन डाइरेक्टरीस को बारी बारी उनकी फिल्स और डाइरेक्टरी की लिस्ट दिखेंगी ये सिलसिला आगे तक चलता जाएगा





> धन्यवाद मित्र,
> 
> नोकटिक्स जी........... अगर डाइरैक्टरि के अंदर फ़ाइल नहीं होगी तब भी ये कमांड आपको डाइरैक्टरि का नाम भी दिखाएगी........ ।





> यह बात तो हैं. आपका आईडिया मौलिक हैं..
> हमने भी कहीं पढ़ा था की "attrib" कमांड का यूज होता हैं. सो मैंने लिख दिया. इस का लिंक मैं निचे दे रहा हूँ.
> 
> *लिंक*
> 
> आचार्य जी द्वारा बताये विधि भी मैंने पढ़ी, लेकिन वह थोडा कॉम्पेक्स लगा इसलिए नहीं लिखा. इसका लिंक निचे हैं.
> 
> * लिंक*
> 
> अगर किसी और के पास (पाथ जी को छोड़कर) कोई सरल आईडिया हो तो यहाँ बताने की कोशिश करे.


...............................................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्रों आप सब तकनीकी जानकारों के लिए  एक मनोरंजक  प्रश्न है जिसका उत्तर सबसे पहले देने वाले सदस्य को मेरी और से रेपुटेशन दिया जायेगा |
> प्रश्न या यूँ कहिये कि समस्या कुछ इस प्रकार से है कि-
> हमारे पास कम्प्युटर म एक music नाम का फोल्डर हे,जिसमे आगे अन्य फोल्डर भी है जैसे कि oldies,latest,ghazals इत्यादि इत्यादि |आगे इन सबके अंदर फिम्ल्स के नाम या गायक के नाम से अलग अलग फोल्डर हैं |अब हमे एक लिस्ट प्रिंट करनी है जिसमे डायरेक्टरी ट्री कि अनुसार पत्येक डायरेक्टरी के अंदर गानों के नाम आ जाएँ  और यह कार्य आपको बिना किसी वाह्य सोफ्टवेयर की मदद से करना है ,जी हाँ आपको केवल विन्डोज़ की सुविधाओं का प्रयोग करके ही यह कार्य करना है |शर्त यह है कि लिस्ट नोटपेड या वर्ड में सम्पादित किये जाने योग्य होनी चाहिए ,अर्थात जो सदस्य स्क्रीन शोट लेने की सोचेंगे उससे हमारा उद्देश्य पूरा नहीं होगा क्यूंकि फोल्डर में कई हजार फाईल्स भी हो सकती हैं जो कि एक पेज पर प्रदर्शित हो ही नहीं सकती |


FOR WINDOW XP
१) क्लिक ओन "स्टार्ट मेनू" 
२) सेलेक्ट "रन" आप्सन 
३) टाइप COMMAND
इससे आप कमांड प्रोम्प्ट पर पहुँच जायेंगे !
स्क्रीन को फूल स्क्रीन करने के लिए CTRL+ENTER की का उपयोग कीजिये !

कमांड प्रोम्प्ट पर  आप CD\ टाइप कीजिये !

अब फ़ाइल का फोल्डर यदि E: में हो तो E:\ टाइप करके एन्टर की दबाए
इसके बाद CD MUSIC टाइप करे (आप फोल्डर में पहुँच जायेंगे )

अब यहाँ निम्न कमांड दीजिए!
DIR/A/S > XYZ

/A = हिडेन फ़ाइल भी दिखा देगा 
/S = फोल्डर के अंदर के सब फोल्डर के लिए 
XYZ = यह एक फ़ाइल का नाम है , आप कोई और नाम भी उपयोग कर सकते है !


बस XYZ फ़ाइल को नोटपेड में खोल लीजिए !

हाँ एक बात ओर /P (पेज  वाइस ) के लिए भी उपयोग कर सकते है !


मुझे तो यही पता है!

----------


## pathfinder

आचार्य जी ने सबसे पहले एकदम सटीक उत्तर दिया ,आचार्य जी बधाई एवं चोकलेट स्वीकार कीजिये |
दरअसल > ऑपरेटर का प्रयोग स्क्रीन की आउटपुट को कहीं और रीडायरेक्ट करने के लिए किया जाता है |जैसे कि dir कमांड को अकेले लिखकर एंटर दबाने पर यह इस कमांड का परिणाम स्क्रीन पर प्रदर्शित करेगी परन्तु > के प्रयोग से आप इसको नई txt फाइल में भेज सकते हैं |
इसी ऑपरेटर के प्रयोग द्वारा पहले डोस में फाइल को प्रिंट भी किया जाता था |उदाहरण के लिए इसी कमांड के परिणाम को यदि आप प्रिंटर पर भेजना (अर्थात प्रिंट करना) चाहें तो इसे इस प्रकार लिखा जायेगा 
dir/s >prn   या फिर dir/s >>prn
परन्तु इसके लिए आपका प्रिंटर LPT पोर्ट पर होना आवश्यक है |

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों शीघ्र ही एक अन्य चोकलेट का प्रश्न आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा |

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय पाथ जी, क्या हम भी अपने प्रश्न इस सूत्र में रख सकते है और सही उत्तर होने पर सही उत्तरधारक को रेपो+ दे सकते है ?

----------


## ingole

> प्रिय पाथ जी, क्या हम भी अपने प्रश्न इस सूत्र में रख सकते है और सही उत्तर होने पर सही उत्तरधारक को रेपो+ दे सकते है ?


मित्र राजीव जी ज़रा आसान से प्रश्न पूछना

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रिय पाथ जी, क्या हम भी अपने प्रश्न इस सूत्र में रख सकते है और सही उत्तर होने पर सही उत्तरधारक को रेपो+ दे सकते है ?


प्रिय राजीव जी अभी जरा रुकिए ,मैं इस सूत्र को एक तकनीकी प्रतियोगिता का रूप देने पर विचार कर रहा हूँ |

----------


## donsplender

अच्छा लगा ! पुराने दिनों की यादे ताजा हो गई ! डाॅस का मज़ कुछ और ही है !! सूत्र डाॅस पर से विण्डो की राहु-केतु रूपी छाया का हटाने वाला लगा !!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आचार्य जी ने सबसे पहले एकदम सटीक उत्तर दिया ,आचार्य जी बधाई एवं चोकलेट स्वीकार कीजिये |
> दरअसल > ऑपरेटर का प्रयोग स्क्रीन की आउटपुट को कहीं और रीडायरेक्ट करने के लिए किया जाता है |जैसे कि dir कमांड को अकेले लिखकर एंटर दबाने पर यह इस कमांड का परिणाम स्क्रीन पर प्रदर्शित करेगी परन्तु > के प्रयोग से आप इसको नई txt फाइल में भेज सकते हैं |
> इसी ऑपरेटर के प्रयोग द्वारा पहले डोस में फाइल को प्रिंट भी किया जाता था |उदाहरण के लिए इसी कमांड के परिणाम को यदि आप प्रिंटर पर भेजना (अर्थात प्रिंट करना) चाहें तो इसे इस प्रकार लिखा जायेगा 
> dir/s >prn   या फिर dir/s >>prn
> परन्तु इसके लिए आपका प्रिंटर LPT पोर्ट पर होना आवश्यक है |


प्रिय पाथ जी , क्या मेरा जवाब गलत था , जानकारी अवस्य चाहूँगा !

----------


## jalwa

> प्रिय मित्रों शीघ्र ही एक अन्य चोकलेट का प्रश्न आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा |


लेकिन जो सदस्य तकनीकी रूप से कमजोर हैं (मेरी तरह) उनके चोकलेट का क्या?

----------


## shilen

> FOR WINDOW XP
> १) क्लिक ओन "स्टार्ट मेनू" 
> २) सेलेक्ट "रन" आप्सन 
> ३) टाइप COMMAND
> इससे आप कमांड प्रोम्प्ट पर पहुँच जायेंगे !
> स्क्रीन को फूल स्क्रीन करने के लिए CTRL+ENTER की का उपयोग कीजिये !
> 
> कमांड प्रोम्प्ट पर  आप CD\ टाइप कीजिये !
> 
> ...


AAPKI JAANKARI BHI SAHI HAI .

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रिय पाथ जी , क्या मेरा जवाब गलत था , जानकारी अवस्य चाहूँगा !


आपका उत्तर भी सही था परन्तु पहले आचार्य जी ने उत्तर दिया था न इसलिए चोकलेट उनको मिली |



> लेकिन जो सदस्य तकनीकी रूप से कमजोर हैं (मेरी तरह) उनके चोकलेट का क्या?


प्रिय जलवा जी आपको काफी दिन पश्चात पुनः सक्रिय देखकर अच्छा लगा ,जिन लोगो का तकनीकी ज्ञान कुछ कम है वो इन प्रश्नों के हल से लाभान्वित तो हो ही सकते हैं |

----------


## groopji

> यह बात तो हैं. आपका आईडिया मौलिक हैं..
> हमने भी कहीं पढ़ा था की "attrib" कमांड का यूज होता हैं. सो मैंने लिख दिया. इस का लिंक मैं निचे दे रहा हूँ.
> 
> *लिंक*
> 
> आचार्य जी द्वारा बताये विधि भी मैंने पढ़ी, लेकिन वह थोडा कॉम्पेक्स लगा इसलिए नहीं लिखा. इसका लिंक निचे हैं.
> 
> * लिंक*
> 
> अगर किसी और के पास (पाथ जी को छोड़कर) कोई सरल आईडिया हो तो यहाँ बताने की कोशिश करे.


सरल बनाना तो नहीं आता क्योकि ये एक ट्रिक है ...... इसमें सिर्फ एक सारा काम माउस से ही हो जाता है कीबोर्ड को छूने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती ...... और काम भी हो जाता है सभी फोल्डर और फ़ाइल उनके पाथ समेत आ जाते हैं और इन्हें आसानी से प्रिंट भी किया जा सकता है 





> आपका उत्तर भी सही था परन्तु पहले आचार्य जी ने उत्तर दिया था न इसलिए चोकलेट उनको मिली |
> 
> 
> प्रिय जलवा जी आपको काफी दिन पश्चात पुनः सक्रिय देखकर अच्छा लगा ,जिन लोगो का तकनीकी ज्ञान कुछ कम है वो इन प्रश्नों के हल से लाभान्वित तो हो ही सकते हैं |



चाकलेट का वादा मुझसे भी किया था आपने .....central 141

----------


## robin hood

*सांस लेने में तकलीफ हो रही है*

----------


## robin hood

> लेकिन जो सदस्य तकनीकी रूप से कमजोर हैं (मेरी तरह) उनके चोकलेट का क्या?


मुझे भी चाहिए चोकलेट,पर तकनीकी से तो अपना दूर दूर तक वास्ता नही

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> AAPKI JAANKARI BHI SAHI HAI .


सुक्रिया ..............................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> प्रिय मित्रों शीघ्र ही एक अन्य चोकलेट का प्रश्न आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा |


अगले सवाल की प्रतीक्षा में !!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

:clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> :clap: :clap: :clap:


*खुश तो ऐसे हो रहे हो !!! जैसे आधी चोकलेट तुम्हे मिल गयी हो !!!! :)*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *खुश तो ऐसे हो रहे हो !!! जैसे आधी चोकलेट तुम्हे मिल गयी हो !!!! :)*


*मित्र हमारे बेन टेन जी  के पास तो पूरा भण्डार है चोकलेट का !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाऊ! वास्तव में तो आचार्य जी को मिली थी पर उन्होंने बच्चे का दिल रखने के लिए चॉकलेट मुझे 4wd कर दी। :D :D


*तो फिर इधर बढ़ा दीजिए , आचार्य जी चोकलेट नहीं खाते है !*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *खुश तो ऐसे हो रहे हो !!! जैसे आधी चोकलेट तुम्हे मिल गयी हो !!!! :)*


भाऊ! वास्तव में तो आचार्य जी को मिली थी पर उन्होंने बच्चे का दिल रखने के लिए चॉकलेट मुझे 4wd कर दी। :D :D

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाऊ! वास्तव में तो आचार्य जी को मिली थी पर उन्होंने बच्चे का दिल रखने के लिए चॉकलेट मुझे 4wd कर दी। :D :D


*बच्चो को ज्यादा चोकलेट नहीं खानी चाहिए !!! देखो कीड़ा लग गया !!! जभी कहता हूँ थोड़ी बहुत बड़े भाई को भी दे दिया करो !!! :D*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *मित्र हमारे बेन टेन जी  के पास तो पूरा भण्डार है चोकलेट का !*


*बड़े भाई जी इनके पास चोकलेट का नहीं ज्ञान का भण्डार है !!! ये ज्यादा ज्ञान हमारे साथ नहीं बांटते है न इसलिए हम इन्हें चोकलेट नहीं देते !!! :D*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *बच्चो को ज्यादा चोकलेट नहीं खानी चाहिए !!! देखो कीड़ा लग गया !!! जभी कहता हूँ थोड़ी बहुत बड़े भाई को भी दे दिया करो !!! :D*


*वही तो मैंने कहा है ! अब देखते है किसको मिलती है !*

----------


## satya_anveshi

हा हा हा हा..............
सच में मिल गई।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हा हा हा हा..............
> सच में मिल गई।


*वो तो हमें भी मिल गयी जी !!! :)*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *वो तो हमें भी मिल गयी जी !!! :)*


कौन मिल गई? चौपाल पर आओ यहाँ सूत्र खराब हो रहा है।
नियामक दादा असंबंधित पोस्ट हटा देने की कृपा करें

----------


## robin hood

> कौन मिल गई? चौपाल पर आओ यहाँ सूत्र खराब हो रहा है।
> नियामक दादा असंबंधित पोस्ट हटा देने की कृपा करें


उचित फ़रमाया,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## PARIYAR

बाप रे बाप हमरा तो माथा ही घूम गया भाई ...
हम तो आज तक सोचते थे की हम कोम्पुतारवा का बहुते जानकार है ...पर इहा हो हमरा ही बपा लोगन है

----------


## indoree

> मित्रों आप सब तकनीकी जानकारों के लिए एक मनोरंजक प्रश्न है जिसका उत्तर सबसे पहले देने वाले सदस्य को मेरी और से रेपुटेशन दिया जायेगा |
> प्रश्न या यूँ कहिये कि समस्या कुछ इस प्रकार से है कि-
> हमारे पास कम्प्युटर म एक music नाम का फोल्डर हे,जिसमे आगे अन्य फोल्डर भी है जैसे कि oldies,latest,ghazals इत्यादि इत्यादि |आगे इन सबके अंदर फिम्ल्स के नाम या गायक के नाम से अलग अलग फोल्डर हैं |अब हमे एक लिस्ट प्रिंट करनी है जिसमे डायरेक्टरी ट्री कि अनुसार पत्येक डायरेक्टरी के अंदर गानों के नाम आ जाएँ और यह कार्य आपको बिना किसी वाह्य सोफ्टवेयर की मदद से करना है ,जी हाँ आपको केवल विन्डोज़ की सुविधाओं का प्रयोग करके ही यह कार्य करना है |शर्त यह है कि लिस्ट नोटपेड या वर्ड में सम्पादित किये जाने योग्य होनी चाहिए ,अर्थात जो सदस्य स्क्रीन शोट लेने की सोचेंगे उससे हमारा उद्देश्य पूरा नहीं होगा क्यूंकि फोल्डर में कई हजार फाईल्स भी हो सकती हैं जो कि एक पेज पर प्रदर्शित हो ही नहीं सकती |






> हा हा हा हा..............
> सच में मिल गई - दोस्त कहा हो आज इस सूत्र पर देखा इस दोस्त को भी कभी याद कर लिया करो ।


पाथ जी आप सवाल भी करते हो और जवाब भी आपके सवाल में छुपा होता है, अब आचार्य जी जवाब दे दिया है तो उसका एक विकल्प जो आपने अपने सवाल में ही लिख रखा था और क्षमा चाहूँगा की जवाब काफी समय बाद दिया,  कारन बाहर गया था..   

Go to Run -> Type  :-> CMD 
Tree /a  >raj.txt

सिर्फ दो लाइन में आपका जवाब, ये एक अलग विकल्प है लेकिन हमारे आचार्य जी ने जो जवाब दिया है वो एकदम सही है और मेरा जवाब एक विकल्प है .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> पाथ जी आप सवाल भी करते हो और जवाब भी आपके सवाल में छुपा होता है, अब आचार्य जी जवाब दे दिया है तो उसका एक विकल्प जो आपने अपने सवाल में ही लिख रखा था और क्षमा चाहूँगा की जवाब काफी समय बाद दिया,  कारन बाहर गया था..   
> 
> Go to Run -> Type  :-> CMD 
> Tree /a  >raj.txt
> 
> सिर्फ दो लाइन में आपका जवाब, ये एक अलग विकल्प है लेकिन हमारे आचार्य जी ने जो जवाब दिया है वो एकदम सही है और मेरा जवाब एक विकल्प है .. *राज इंदोरी*


अरे यार,,,,,,,,,,, यही तो उनकी अदा है....... । और हाँ thank you ............. इस कमांड का मुझे याद ही नहीं आया ....... ये भी एक विकल्प है.......

----------


## manojdjoshi

अगर प्रतियोगिता हो तो बहुत मजा आएगा

----------


## indoree

> अरे यार,,,,,,,,,,, यही तो उनकी अदा है....... । और हाँ thank you ............. इस कमांड का मुझे याद ही नहीं आया ....... ये भी एक विकल्प है.......


धन्यवाद आपको भी आचार्य जी, और चीजी के लिए भी, *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

पाथ जी के कहे अनुसार तकनिकी प्रतियोगिता में मेरा पहला प्रश्न ->

और दोस्तों मुझे एक इंस्टालर मतलब की एक Exe फाइल बनाना है जो विन्दोएस एक्स पि के माध्यम से ही बनानी है किसी और अन्य सोफ्टवेर से नहीं, कोई भी बाहरी सॉफ्टवेर से नहीं,  

तो मुझे ये मालूम है आपको ये बताना है की ये कैसे होगा और ये चीज बहुत ही कम लोगो को मालूम है...  

और कुछ कारन वश मैंने आज तक किसी को रेपो नहीं दी है जो की गलत था तो जो सदस्य मित्र इस सवाल का जवाब देंगे उन्हें मेरी सर्वप्रथम रेपो सम्मान स्वरुप.  और ये कदाचित न समझे के में बहुत बढ़ा ज्ञानी हू मेरा मानना है जो की उमा बुआ जी हस्ताक्षर में लिखा है 

" मनुष्य मृत्यु पूर्व तक कुछ नविन सीख सकता है अगर उसमे सिखने की लालसा रहे" 

बस इसी कोशिस में लगा रहता हू.. *राज इंदोरी*  

क्रप्या ध्यान दे, हमारे प्रिय फोरम के तकनिकी जानकार इस सवाल का जवाब यहाँ नहीं दे क्योकि ये एक पर्तियोगिता और आप इसमें हिस्सा नहीं ले, और " ये एक निवेदन है सिर्फ ५ सदस्यों मित्रों से " , आप मुझे पि एम् कर सकते है अगर आप ही सब बता देंगे तो सूत्र का रोमाच ही खत्म हो जायेगा ...

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र, अब जवाब आपको देना है तो बिलकुल संचेप मे। 

run --> iExpress

इससे आपका काम हो जाएगा ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

यदि विस्तरत प्रक्रिया बाटनी हो तो बता दीजिएगा ....... आपकी सेवा मे हाजिर हो जाऊंगा........

----------


## dhanrajk75

मेरे को कुछ समझ में नही आया चाकलेट मुझे भी मिलेगा क्या ? बच गया हो तो

----------


## draculla

> मित्र, अब जवाब आपको देना है तो बिलकुल संचेप मे। 
> 
> run --> iExpress
> 
> इससे आपका काम हो जाएगा ।


ये भी जबाब आपका सही ही होगा!

----------


## donsplender

> यदि विस्तरत प्रक्रिया बाटनी हो तो बता दीजिएगा ....... आपकी सेवा मे हाजिर हो जाऊंगा........




एक मिनी पेकेज का चित्र उदाहरण भी प्रस्तुत कर देते तो जीज्ञासा पूर्णता प्राप्त कर लेती !
अगर पुरा ना बताओ तो मुझे INI मे क्या देना है ये जानना है !

----------


## samsharma

aasan h me bta sakta hun pr me pahle ye jaanna chahung ki aap iska kya use loge.....musics me to nhi kuch or he uses h aapka

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_टॉफी खिलाई जा रही है , मुझे नहीं मिली बुहुहुहुह_

----------


## indoree

> _टॉफी खिलाई जा रही है , मुझे नहीं मिली बुहुहुहुह_


दोस्त आप दबंग का मतलब, यहाँ समझा दो तर्क संगत हो, आपको आपकी टाफी मिल जायेगी... लेकिन ज्ञात रहे आप से सवाल करने वाला एक नादान है.... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## shankar52

> यदि विस्तरत प्रक्रिया बाटनी हो तो बता दीजिएगा ....... आपकी सेवा मे हाजिर हो जाऊंगा........


सर जी कृपया विस्तार से समझाए  मई भी जानना चाहता हु

----------


## robin hood

अगर प्रतियोगिता हो तो बहुत मजा आएगा

----------


## The Hacker

*चोकलेट समाप्त हो गयी लगता है :)*

----------


## pkj21

अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी महोदय ।

----------


## santarch2000

*मित्र किसी NETWORk  को कैसे बिठला (DUMP ) किया जा सकता है बताएं।  या कोई सोफ्टवाटरे हो तौ देने कि कृपा करें *

----------

